# Question about T-Slot Bit for router table fence.



## ryan.s (Mar 17, 2005)

I guess this question is for those guys who have already made their router tables. I'm shopping around for T-Slot bits to make "T" Tracks on the router fence and I'm not sure what size I need to fit the standard t bolts. Would I be able to use a key hole bit for this or would a t-slot bit be more appropriate. Another question is when using a t-slot bit do I need to do a cut first with a straight bit or would I be able to do just one cut with the T bit? Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

ryan.s said:


> I guess this question is for those guys who have already made their router tables. I'm shopping around for T-Slot bits to make "T" Tracks on the router fence and I'm not sure what size I need to fit the standard t bolts. Would I be able to use a key hole bit for this or would a t-slot bit be more appropriate. Another question is when using a t-slot bit do I need to do a cut first with a straight bit or would I be able to do just one cut with the T bit? Thanks again for all the help.


Absolutely use a straight bit first, suggest a sprial bit. That way the t-slot bit won't have to do so much "work". Another way would be to take it over to the table saw and cut the "slot" first with a "dado" blade. Use of the "dado" blade will definitely save wear on either or both of the router bits.
Hope this helps...
steveo


----------



## ryan.s (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks, I guess that makes sense. Now I just need to figure out what size t-slot bit to get now. Thanks!


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I would suggest that instead of cutting a "T" slot that you look into buying "T" track along with the bolts to fit it. That way you can make the cut with a 3/4" router bit, or cut a dato in it with the table saw. The bolts will wear into the T slot as it gets used without a track. Buying the track will probably be less expensive also.
Look in Rocklers catalog they have a number of tracks and various bolts and knobs.
Good luck with it.. Woodnut65


----------



## Exboss (Sep 24, 2004)

Woodnut65 said:


> Hi: I would suggest that instead of cutting a "T" slot that you look into buying "T" track along with the bolts to fit it. That way you can make the cut with a 3/4" router bit, or cut a dato in it with the table saw. The bolts will wear into the T slot as it gets used without a track. Buying the track will probably be less expensive also.
> Look in Rocklers catalog they have a number of tracks and various bolts and knobs.
> Good luck with it.. Woodnut65



Why not use a homemade fence and two 3" clamps as on The Router Workshop? This has got to be the most simple and cost effective method around. When you wear out the fence, grab another 2x4, cut your bit access hole and you're off and running.

"T" slots are fine but they are not always in the right place. Good luck!


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

Woodnut is right. Buy aluminum T slot track and rout the dado for that T slot, usually 3/4" I have a small router table with the T slot routed in the MDF top and it's hard to get one side to hold.


----------

